# "Who controls the Texas Aggie Band? We do!"



## Scotty32

Photo Credit : Melissa Hubbell '07


----------



## rhitland

wicked cool


----------



## owls84

Step No. 14 on our list to take over the world.


----------



## mark!

I thought this was step 13...what was 13?!


----------



## JTM

if you have to ask, you likely don't want to know.  it's scary.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Wasn't 13 making Steve Guttenberg a star?


----------



## Blake Bowden

HAH that's freakin awesome!


----------



## MedMan7

That is awsome right there!


----------



## david918

Whoop! from a former Aggie BQ


----------



## 6229 MAC

Guess every thing is BIG in Texas..

Pretty awesome stuff there.


----------



## Ordsman

Whoop from a former CT
The band is still only cool on the field


----------



## M.Prejean

Whoop!!!


----------



## Scotty32

With the name of Ordsman, could that be an I-1  reference?


----------



## MasonicTexan

Gig'em


----------



## Ordsman

It is an I-1 reference.  I can't tell you anything about that though.


----------



## mrpesas

That's pretty cool, even to this Red Raider


----------



## jwhoff

*41-24* ... how'z that for control.

_*geaux Tigers!*_


----------



## Beathard

Whoop!  Great picture.


----------



## Aggie Zach

Red I-1.   Ord. Ord. Ord.


----------



## Ordsman

A little p-yew stink bait will take care of that
Come by and see me any time


----------



## Michael Hatley

An Aggie X  :49:


----------

